# FurFright attendance



## palladinthug (Oct 8, 2006)

I was wondering who else from FurAffinity will be at FurFright.  I was surprised a great deal of Anthrocon goers were happy to say they knew one another from FA.  I was clueless and didn't expect it.

I'll be arriving Thursday Afternoon.  I'd like to meet ya and sketch with ya =D

I also heard mention of a FA sketch party at some point.  Is this still valid?


----------



## dani-kitty (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll be there, peddling smut next to Beerhorse. ;D

I am plotting some sort of artjam, but nothing is definite yet.


----------



## Ixbalam (Oct 9, 2006)

Sketch party?  Where?

I'll be at FurFright anywho.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll be there! I'm not an artist, though, so no sketchies for me. I've considered performing one of my songs in the talent show, but I don't think I'll have that pulled together in time... so who knows, maybe I'll do one next year. This year I'm joining con staff (although what my precise duties will be is still a little unclear at this point lol)!

[EDIT: I did not actually end up on the official con staff, I just did some volunteer work. It hardly matters at this point; the only reason I'm correcting my original post is that I don't want anyone who went to the con, especially anyone officially associated with it, to get the impression that I intended to make a false claim.]


----------



## cybercat (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll be there ;D


----------



## Teneba (Oct 24, 2006)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> I'll be there! I'm not an artist, though, so no sketchies for me. I've considered performing one of my songs in the talent show, but I don't think I'll have that pulled together in time... so who knows, maybe I'll do one next year. This year I'm joining con staff (although what my precise duties will be is still a little unclear at this point lol)!



Ha! I thought that avatar looked familiar.  I was in the room just to the right of yours with my friends Shige, Kekat and Kody Wolf.

At any rate, this was officially the first con I went to, and it was a blast.  I can't wait until next year, and hope to attend other cons in between!


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 24, 2006)

Teneba said:
			
		

> Ha! I thought that avatar looked familiar.Â Â I was in the room just to the right of yours with my friends Shige, Kekat and Kody Wolf.
> 
> At any rate, this was officially the first con I went to, and it was a blast.Â Â I can't wait until next year, and hope to attend other cons in between!



Ahhh! Howdy, neighbor! ^_^ Or, ex-neighbor, now, I guess lol. I had a great time too. Maybe I'll see you there next year!

I don't recognize your name, or those of your friends... did you travel far to go to the con, or are you locals that I just haven't met? I'm from just north of Boston, myself.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

This past Furfright was the single best con experience I've had.

My top three:
#1 - FurFright 2006
#2 - MFF 2005
#3 - AnthroCon 2005

AC just... isn't what it used to be. It's so large, I can never find the people I wanna hang with now.


----------



## Kody (Oct 27, 2006)

[size=medium]This past FurFright was my first con ever. I was only able to go for Saturday, but I had a blast. The only problem I had was one that I came to see while I was there. I just plain don't know enough local furs. I aim to remedy that by next year's FF, and will be going the full duration though. So, anyone around the Eastern Massachusetts/North Shore/bordering states around, feel free to send a note or the like. I'm on the messengers, but I'll only give those if asked. Anyway, I definitely got bit by the bug from that day too, I left there both happy (for going) and sad (for leaving), and wanted to go back for more! Still do, and maybe, if all goes well, I'll be able to get my paws on a suit by then. We'll see. Anywho, ciao!

Kody[/size]


----------



## Egryn (Feb 2, 2007)

If I do not make it to this year FAU I am going to Fur fright, If I do go to FAU I am going to next years fur fright.

Does anyone know of any fur cons going on in Washington state???


----------



## InkSplotch (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Ill be attending DD This will be my first FurCon!


----------

